# So Happy!



## Hope A. (Jan 7, 2015)

Today, our sweet LGD Angel just chased a red-tailed hawk away from our chickens. She is such a good dog!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

Good girl!

It is so worth training LGD's to poultry. May be difficult sometimes but just look at the advantages! The whole farm is protected!

 to Angel!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 8, 2015)

what a good girl!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2015)

That's great.
I've got an LGD named Angel too.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 8, 2015)

So happy to see her making progress with you!  I'm so glad she's blessed to be with your family.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 8, 2015)

That's great! I have a Great Pyrenees and she hates hawks, also buzzards. She barks, and the chickens scurry to the bushes! I know LGD's don't "bond" to poultry, but they are smart enough to know, "those belong to my Mommy and that hawk isn't going to hurt Mommy's chickens!"


----------

